# Why amazon has higher sales



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought this was hilarious

But probably old news to some of you


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

That was live, holy sh......


----------

